# tenon cutters



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok this is probably a stupid question but I have looked everywhere including craigslist and ebay but does anyone know of a log tenon cutter that costs less than $75 :laughing: yeah I know funny huh considering the prices on those puppies when they are brand new


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea it's hard to say Tommie. There's all different brands and styles. The ones I have are like this in the link. You may be able to find them cheaper. 
Good luck. 

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63795&cat=1,180,42288,45539


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

i tried looking at lee valley but I have a hard time navigating their site but i just found some in their catalog a little bit ago


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> i tried looking at lee valley but I have a hard time navigating their site but i just found some in their catalog a little bit ago


When I am not able to navigate I use the "Item Search" button. Keyword tenon is all you need.

This page has the tenon links

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180&p=42288


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks Dave I"m very illiterate when it comes to computers


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> thanks Dave I"m very illiterate when it comes to computers


You and me both. I'm just wired that way lol.


----------

